# Smoking Butterfly Pork Chops



## DKB (Jul 12, 2020)

When smoking pork chops my remote reading thermometer stopped climbing at about 135 degrees.  Checked with another thermometer and it also read 135.  Used a thermometer to confirm the internal temperature of the smoker and it was 230 degrees.  Waited at least 30 minutes and the temperature remained at 135,  by this time the chops had been in the smoker for over 2 hours.  Trying to find out why temperature stopped rising at135.


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 12, 2020)

How thick are they? I wouldn’t expect a huge stall out of chips in general.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 12, 2020)

Hummmmm sounds like possibly a problem with the thermometer. Try dropping it in boiling water and see what happens


----------



## DKB (Jul 12, 2020)

Did check thermometers and they are both correct,


----------



## DKB (Jul 12, 2020)

Chops were typical 1 to 1 1/4 inch thick.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 12, 2020)

Were they stuffed?


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 12, 2020)

What was the outcome?


----------



## DKB (Jul 12, 2020)

They were not stuffed.  After a total of 2 hours plus the temp was still 135 so we took them off the smoker and cut into them.  Ever so slight of a pink color but appeared to be done,  Were very good.  Just concerned that the temp would not get to  145.  Temp had climbed steadily until reaching the 135point.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 12, 2020)

Next time toss them in a cast iron skillet with bacon grease or butter for a nice finishing sear


----------



## DKB (Jul 12, 2020)

I'll try that nest time, sounds delicious.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 13, 2020)

Did you put the probe in multiple places & still get the same reading?
Al


----------



## DKB (Jul 13, 2020)

Yes we did


----------

